# Solved: Windows 7 will not boot. Sticking at classpnp.sys. PLEASE HELP!



## poespet (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,

I am so frustrated with AVG. After installing it on my Dell Inspiron 545MT, which I have NEVER had any issues with, it sends me to the Windows Error Recovery screen upon startup, and will not launch startup repair on start windows normally. Upon googling this, I found on an AVG forum, as well as about 100 other sites, that there was a bad version of AVG that was apparently still left on their site, which caused all of this. They suggested I run the AVG Rescue CD, which I did, and remove or rename the avgidsxx.syx (which is what it was sticking at when trying to run any sort of safe mode) and a few other similar AVG files. After removing those, now it sticks at classpnp.sys, and no matter what I do, it will not load Windows or allow me to go into any type of safe or recovery mode. It is only a continual loop from the Windows Error Recovery screen. I have spent 4 days nonstop trying to fix this. Can someone PLEASE help me.


----------



## goofyextreme (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe try remarking the boot operating system by doing this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/


----------



## poespet (Mar 3, 2012)

I would definitely try that.... but I have no restore cd.


----------



## goofyextreme (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you mean that you can't FIND one, or that you don't actually have one anywhere? If you have one somewhere, but don't know where, you can legally download the exact copy because you actually own it. Then burn that to a disc, and boot from it. By the way, you know that the same disc that is the restore disc is the install disc right? Because if you have the install disc, then you have the recovery disc. I don't know how much experience you've had with computing, so if I offend you by telling you obvious things, I'm sorry. Good luck, and let me know what you decide to do.
-Lance


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Press either alt + F10 or alt + F11 at start up.
This will bring you to a recovery type menu. From here you can do a system restore.


----------



## goofyextreme (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck to you.


----------



## poespet (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry for the wait on the reply. Had to get to a working computer lol. I bought the pc from an individual who did not have the cd. Dell is sending me one, however, and it should be here by Wednesday... at which point I will attempt to boot from the disc. 

And thank you, black wolf, but I have tried that, and it will not allow me to do a system restore... just loops back to that same screen again. VERY annoying, to say the least.

I will post back when i receive my disc after following the instructions. Hopefully all goes well, but if not, I may have a few more questions. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## poespet (Mar 3, 2012)

Got my disc, and it worked!!! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Glad it worked out for you. You can mark this thread as solved with the thread tools tab at the top of the page.


----------

